# how to shorten a steering tube



## WEAKFISH (Aug 21, 2010)

How do you guys shorten the sterring tubes on a set of forks? Hack saw?


----------



## yewhi (Aug 21, 2010)

If at all possible I won't.  I'm more likely to use a spacer stack and leave the tube unmolested because it is difficult to renew the threads without the proper tools.

However, if you feel you must cut down the steerer tube, screw the top threaded race down as far as it will go.  This will serve to clean up the threads once it is cut.

The most difficult part is getting a straight cut across the threads.  I use a guide for cutting steerer tubes.  Park makes a nice one but it is $$$.  BikeNashbar sells a similar tool for about 10 bucks.  It is worth the 10 bucks to get a straight cut.  Using the guide, cut the steerer with a good hacksaw blade.  Once cut unscrew the top race to clean up the threads and finish it off with a decent file where necessary.

But seriously if you don't have to the spacer stack is preferable (IMHO).  Alternatively, a good shop will charge you about 15 bucks and will have the appropriate die set to clean the threads properly.

Good luck!

Tim


----------



## WEAKFISH (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Tim. Would a LBS have the spacers?


----------



## ratdaddy (Aug 21, 2010)

we take the extra out of the none threaded part.use a straight edge to tack weld the stem back together.once its straight just weld it up and the grind it down.make sure your bottom race is on before you start to tack it together


----------



## yewhi (Aug 21, 2010)

WEAKFISH said:


> Thanks Tim. Would a LBS have the spacers?




Yep exactly.  Just ask for 1" spacers and have a general idea how tall your stack needs to be.  They're pretty cheap.

Good luck again!

Tim


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 21, 2010)

*Tape.....*

I just did this on my friends '37 Motorbike. He wanted to install a new aftermarket springer. I just taped the threads up to my cutting line and hack sawed it off. No big deal at all. Take your time,get it started and have at it. Take a file to the edge when you're finished,it wiil be fine.

Pat


----------

